# Gravel & Sand help!



## Gummybear (May 18, 2012)

Is it *advisable* to use gravel or sand from beaches or else where? Or is it better to buy from a store? Please help, thanks!



A new freshwater aquarium starter
*Gummy*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would be more inclined to buy it. when collecting from beaches and such, you don't know what kind of pollutants are in it.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

plus if it is from an ocean it will raise a ton of perameters in your tank and could kill it off.


----------



## Gummybear (May 18, 2012)

Oh... thanks!!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have sand I collected from a river in one of my tanks, it has not caused problems. Some types of gravel/sand (like ones that come from limestone or sea shells) are not suitable in a normal FW tank because they raise the water hardness too much. This can be tested. If you are looking to buy but want a cheaper option some on here use things like play sand or pool filter sand in their tanks, I'm sure someone can advise you.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

I use play sand from home depot was 3.25 for a 50 lbsbag. Collection would look more natural. But i wouldn't risk it


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I use play sand in one of my 10 gallons. Make sure to run a stick (I use my finger) to release some of the gases that can build up in the sand every time you do a water change.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

When I first started planted tank I used sand from cement places.

Some but very rare sands usually from ocean beaches are actually calcium carbonate which can have serious side effects in FW aquariums. But most a perfectly safe.

Actually just about and land based materials would work as long as you let the sand and plants settle down in the tank for a week or more before adding fish.

Probably for aquatic as well but with pond/river sources there is the possibility of parasites.

my .02


----------



## Gummybear (May 18, 2012)

Yupp they told me PLAY sand can be use, anyways thanks guys!


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I mixed some play sand with kitty litter and it is working very well...although I can see all the darn shrimp pooh everywhere. LOL! most of my plants are growing as well. I have read that the pool filter sand is a good option as well because it is slightly larger particles and you have less chance of the gas build up. (not sure how accurate this is though)


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i got play sand for the big tank and white aquarium sand for the smaller one. on the back of the play sand it says 100% safe, no chemicals/ hazardous etc so look out for a bag that specifically says this.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

basically with playsand you want to avoid mold inhibitors


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pool filter sand is finer and softer than playsand. Completely inert and clean. Most can be used with very little rinsing. Does not pack down like play sand does.


----------

